# CPE Trial Weekend



## And (Apr 5, 2010)

_Credit to Steve from Pawprintpictures.com_

Soo we had a CPE trial this weekend, and it was our first trial on dirt. Belle loved it, me? Not so much (The dirt that is) 

I won a free weekend trial package so besides having a nice weekend it was FREE.

Belle and I ended up with 5 Q's, and a few titles! 
For the weekend we got... CL2-H and CL3-S titles. (For those familiar with CPE) 
All of the Q's were 1st places, and Belle was FAST! She jumps 8" and was faster than majoirty of the 20"/24" dogs in her level! I was impressed. We are only one Level 2 Standard Q away from being in Level 3/4 for everything!

For the runs we NQ.. let's see... 1 missed contact, 1 missed tunnel/frame differential, 1 ignoring me and going to the table, 1 off course, and 1 barking at the guy videotaping and paying no attention to anything else 
Overall, none of our mistakes were major issues I was too worried about. She's 2 years old and is already doing great! 6 months ago she wouldn't go on the table, but now she runs to it and jumps on  She loves to run.

The picture above was from our 1st run of the weekend, everyone was impressed with her run.. 20 some seconds for a 19/20 obstacle standard run! 

I think we have a weekend or two off, and then for September we are doing a CPE trial and TDAA trial!  For now, more training!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice! And a free trial!?!? That's amazing!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Go team!!! Congratulations for an awesome weekend.


----------

